# Arm pain during squats



## Metalhead1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Never had the issue before until today. Did bench first, then moved on to squats. 

Did fine during warm ups, until I got working sets. First working set put a lot of pressure on my wrists. So, I put my wrist straps on, which probably put more stress on my arms.

Got set up, pulled my shoulders back, and I had a sharp pain above my elbow under my tri it felt like. I low bar squat, and usually have my pointer fingers on the rings. Can't really go any wider with the with the rack is set up. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## kittensandkilos (Feb 17, 2018)

Try playing with doing a pinky under grip. It’s not super comfortable on the pinky at first but it takes that crank feeling off the elbows.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Interesting. I swapped from full grip, to thumbless grip. I'll try these next and see if that will take the tension off.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 17, 2018)

Not sure if it’s similar to what you’re experiencing, but there was a period where I was getting extremely pain in my arms when I squatted, which was due to tight pectorals and subscapularis.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 17, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Not sure if it’s similar to what you’re experiencing, but there was a period where I was getting extremely pain in my arms when I squatted, which was due to tight pectorals and subscapularis.



It very well could be that. My chest and shoulders were tight, and a little fatigued by that point, so maybe the full support wasn't there


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2018)

I know u said u can't go any wider but honestly that's the only thing thats gonna make the problem go away. I've been thru that, along with many others, and a wider grip is what u need. The pressure from low bar and bar whip (shitty bars) reek havoc on the elbow and forearms.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 18, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I know u said u can't go any wider but honestly that's the only thing thats gonna make the problem go away. I've been thru that, along with many others, and a wider grip is what u need. The pressure from low bar and bar whip (shitty bars) reek havoc on the elbow and forearms.



Damn, that sucks to hear. Do you think a elbow sleeve or compression cuff would help at all?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2018)

MH, I ran into this around 3 yrs back and me good friend PoB offered the following - which worked for me: 

_"You may not be lined up under the bar. That is very common. Otherwise the stretch in the shoulder and pressure on the joint is squeezing a nerve in the arm. Tough to diagnose over the Web because there are several to crush on. Either switch to a Cambered or safety squat bar or start using a wider grip...."_


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 18, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> MH, I ran into this around 3 yrs back and me good friend PoB offered the following - which worked for me:
> 
> _"You may not be lined up under the bar. That is very common. Otherwise the stretch in the shoulder and pressure on the joint is squeezing a nerve in the arm. Tough to diagnose over the Web because there are several to crush on. Either switch to a Cambered or safety squat bar or start using a wider grip...."_



I would love the ssb or the cambered, but like ecks mentioned, my gym has shitty bars. I'll try and adjust my grip tomorrow, and see if there is any way at all to go wider.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2018)

Good luck, M8. Hope you get things sorted.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Used the best bar we had today for squats. Also used my wrist straps on working sets. Made sure I was positioned properly, and centered as possible under the bar, and had no shoulder pain this go around. 

I really think the shoulder pain from last time could easily be attributed from my chest and shoulders being fatigued beforehand.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 23, 2018)

I agree, you may need to go to a wider grip. I am one of the widest grip squatters I have seen. Almost arms straight out to the sides. I have almost no pain this way but it took time and a shit ton of core work to find a groove on being stable under heavy weight. Find a painless middle ground and plow forward.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 23, 2018)

tinymk said:


> I agree, you may need to go to a wider grip. I am one of the widest grip squatters I have seen. Almost arms straight out to the sides. I have almost no pain this way but it took time and a shit ton of core work to find a groove on being stable under heavy weight. Find a painless middle ground and plow forward.



Yeah I've seen how you squat. Thankfully it didn't come back, but if I could go wider I would. If it does come back, I'll have to go back to high bar and drape my arms over the bar like you do


----------

